# Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste



## Digicat (23. Juli 2007)

Servus Teich-Techniker

Karsten hat in einem anderen Thread zum Thema Pflanzfilter dieses geschrieben


> vielleicht sollte man mal wieder etwas Kompaktwissen zum Thema
> Pflanzenfilter aus den Erfahrungen der letzen Jahre und Foren    zusammenfügen . So unter dem Thema :
> "wenn  ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste"



Ich möchte das von Karsten vorgeschlagene Thema hier aufgreifen und Euch auffordern, Berichte über Pflanzfilter hier einzustellen.

Ob funktionierend oder diverse Umbaumaßnahmen oder auch Entäuschungen oder was Ihr aus heutiger Sicht anders machen würdet.

Freue mich schon auf Eure Rückmeldungen
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Servus Filtertechniker

Nachdem hier soviel  über Pflanzfilter berichtet wird, mache ich einmal den Anfang.

Ich möchte mir einen Pflanzfilter bauen, mit diesen ich hoffentlich gute Ergebnisse erzielen werde. Er hat die Maße: Länge dem Teichufer + Filter entlang 3,80m, im fast rechten Winkel dazu 3,40m, und vom Filter zum höchsten Punkt 3,00m. Die Höhe 0,60m.

 
vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer

 
vom kommenden Holzsteg aus

 
von der oberen Terrasse aus

Diesen werde ich mit einer O...e Optimax 20000 betreiben. Vom Filter kommend wird das Wasser in den PF oben einlaufen (die Technik wie hier schon oft besprochen und geschrieben) und unten über einen Mini-Wasserfall in den Teich eingeleitet.

Bepflanzt wird er mit stark zehrenden Pflanzen (__ Iris, __ Rohrkolben und "Euren Vorschlägen").

Werde Euch am laufenden halten.

Würde mich über Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Haitu (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo Helmut,

einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter werde ich mir auch bauen.
Was mich bei der ganzen Angelegen störte war die Gefahr der Verschlammung.
Darum werde ich eine Zwischenboden in ca. 10cm von der Sole einziehen.
Ich hatte mich vor Zeiten da mal an eine leihenhafte Skizze gewagt die ich hier einstelle. Ich hoffe man kann erkennen was ich mir vorstelle.
Ich selber habe inzwischen eine klare Vorstellung von dem wie es werden soll, ob ich das anderen veranschaulichen kann weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Servus Otto

Besteht da aber durch den Zwischenboden nicht die Gefahr das die Pflanzen nicht mehr ans Wasser kommen, somit verhinderst ja die Funktion des Bodenfilters.
Das Wasser würde so zu sagen unter den Wurzeln davon laufen.

Die "Verschlammung" kannst mit einer guten Vorabscheidung ja auch fast verhindern.



> Die Kolmation (=Verstopfung der dränenden Poren) des Bodenfilters findet lediglich in den oberen Schichten, also in den oberen 3-4cm, statt. Diese Zone läßt sich bei unseren kleinen Anlagen wunderbar säubern, sollte es einmal so weit sein. Man sagt solchen Anlagen übrigens einen störungs- und wartungsfreien Langzeitbetrieb von mehr als 10 Jahre nach, so dass selbst eine Reinigung der oberen Drainschicht im Abstand von 2 oder 3 Jahren, zumindest für mich, keine wirkliche Arbeit darstellen würde. Wer zudem noch eine Vorabscheidung in Form einer vorgeschalteten Filteranlage und/oder eines Vortex betreibt, wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch nach 10 Jahren noch keine Kolmation befürchten müssen.


Quelle: Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum; User: Jürgen

Aus diesem Thread  #18

Wenn man den Aussagen trauen darf, kannst ihn ohne Zwischenboden auch bauen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo,

vielleicht klingt es ein wenig naiv, dennoch stelle ich mal meine Frage:

Ich habe einen Folien-Gartenteich, ca. 2.000l, keine Fische, nur natürliche Besiedelung mit Insekten und Lurchen. Bepflanzung: __ Binsen, __ Zwergrohrkolben, __ Froschlöffel, Seerosen, Sumpfdotter etc.. Oase Pumpe, ohne Filter - über ca. 6 m. Bachlauf. Die Folie ist nirgendwo sichtbar, überall mit grobem Kies (3-8cm) bedeckt.

Nun habe ich in diesem Jahr recht viele, vor allem Fadenalgen, was mich eher optisch stört, weil sonst alles wirklich perfekt wirkt. Das Wasser ist klar, man kann die Tiere tatsächlich sehr gut beobachten. Die Algen kommen offenbar über einen Nährstoffeintrag durch Pflanzsubstrate bei den Sumpfpflanzen sowie durch gelegentlichen "Überlauf" eines benachbarten Beetes bei Starkregenereignissen (ist aber echt selten).

Nun würde ich gern einen "einfachst" Bodenfilter in den Bachlauf einbauen. D.h. ich würde einen "Haltepunkt" im Bachlauf mit einer Mischung von Sand und Kies unterschiedlicher Korngrößen füllen, dies dann mit Binsen etc. bepflanzen. Das aus der Pumpe kommende Wasser dann von oben in den "Vertikalfilter" einlaufen lassen, logischerweise kommt es dann unten wieder heraus und läuft in den Bach bzw. Teich.

Größe dieser Anlage wäre ca. 1m², Fließgeschwindigkeit ca. 0,5l/sek. Würde dies Funktionieren? Keine Ahnung wie lange die "Verweildauer" des Wassers im Filter wäre...

Ziel ist es, den Nährstoffeintrag zu vermindern und so die Algen fernzuhalten.

Was meint man im Forum?

Über Antworten und Anregungen bin ich dankbar.

cu

Franky


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hi,

"Nährstoffeintrag vermindern" als solches wirst Du wohl nur durch bauliche Änderungen. Alles andere ist der Abbau bereits eingespülter Nährstoffe. 
Geht da gar nichts?
Stark bepflanzte Bachläufe geraten ohne Pflegemaßnamen gern mal außer Kontrolle... was zu Wasserverlust usw. führen kann. Außer, man baut stabil genug, dass die Wurzeln keine Möglichkeit haben, die Folie zu verrücken und das Wasser zur Not über das Substrat hinweg immer noch im Teich landet und nicht im Garten (bei Verstopfungen).

Zu Fließgeschwindigkeit usw. halt ich mich lieber raus.. wobei die im geschlossenen System Teich eher weniger von Bedeutung sein dürfte - solange das Substrat an Ort und Stelle bleibt. :


----------



## Flash (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo,

der Thead ist zwar schon was älter ich möchte Ihn aber noch mal zum Leben erwecken.

Wie schaut es denn nun mit den Erfahrungen aus, die Ihr mit dem Bodenfilter ( bewachsen ) sammeln konnet ?

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen solchen BODENFILTER zuzulegen, in der Hoffnung damit die Stickstoffverbindungen aus dem Wasser zu Eliminieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Servus Thomas

Ich habe meinen PF/BF noch nicht in Angriff genommen. Zuerst muß einmal der Teich fertig werden. Und das wird sich noch ein bisschen in die Länge ziehen  .
Kann daher nix berichten.

Aber es wird sich hoffentlich dazu noch wer Äussern    .


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Ich schliesse mich Helmut an ! 

Sorry !  

Wolf


----------



## juergen-b (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hy flash,



> in der Hoffnung damit die Stickstoffverbindungen aus dem Wasser zu Eliminieren.



die werden über nitrifikation umgesetzt ........... und die kannst du so gut wie mit jedem filter bewerkstelligen ............. bei einem bodenfilter kommt dann noch denitrifikation dazu ......... hier hast du die chance nitrate und bei richtigem aufbau auch die phosphate zu erwischen ......... nebenbei redet die fachwelt auch von dezimierung patogener keime.


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hallo alle

gibt es eine faustregel, wieviel m² etwa bepflanzt werden sollte im verhältnis zur cm³ wassermenge bei normalem fischbesatz?

gibt es  außer __ rohrkolben noch schilfarten, die in tieferem wasser ( ab 70 cm) gepflanzt werden können? ich bin da bisher noch nicht fündig geworden...

liebe grüße

ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

@ulla 
beim bewachsenen Bodenfilter spielen die Pflanzen eher eine sekundäre Rolle, sie dienen in erster Linie dazu mit den Wurzeln den Blähton ständig etwas zu bewegen und dadurch für das Wasser durchgängig zu machen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Torsten. Z (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Guten Morgen,

genau so ist es Wolf. Der Bodenfilter egal wie Simpel er auch erscheinen mag, ist ein Filter mit den komplexesten Filtereigenschaften. Wie hier von jürgen b. schon kurz erwähnt wurde. 
Wichtig ist zum einen die Auswahl des Filter Substrates, hier sollte ein Substrat gewählt werden welches den unterschiedlichen Bakterien-Stämmen  eine sehr hohe Besiedelungsfläche bietet. Gebrochener Blähton hat sich da in der letzten Zeit an die Spitze geschoben, erstens hat er eine sehr hohe Besiedelungsfläche die soweit mir bekannt ist von keinen anderen Filter Substrat erreicht wird, zweitens ist es sehr leicht dazu kommen jetzt noch Wärme und Kälte dämmende Eigenschaften somit kann so ein Filter auch im Winter betrieben werden (der bepflanzte Bodenfilter sollte 365T im Jahr im betrieb sein). Ein weiterer Wichtiger Punkt sind neben den Bakterien die anderen kleinen Helfer die sich im Bodenfilter zuhause fühlen wie Wasserasseln die einen Großteil dazu beitragen das der Filter auf lange Zeit sauber bleibt. Erst jetzt kommen die Pflanzen zwar verbrauchen auch diese Nährstoffe aber nicht in den massen wie sie anfallen, es ist da schon so wie von Wolf beschrieben. In einen Bodenfilter gehört eine Pflanzen Auswahl die zum einen die Oberenschichten gut durch wurzeln und Pflanzen die bis in die Unterenschichten gut Wurzeln. So wird die Durch-Strömung des Filters immer wieder verändert und gewährleistet. Vom Prinzip her hat man hinterher ein kleines aber feines Natur-Kraftwerk welches sehr gut zusammen arbeitet und sehr Wartungsarm ist.

Über den Aufbau läst sich Streiten. Ich würde einen Bodenfilter wie folgt anlegen:
Wie ein Rechteck: Länge X, Breite hier eher schmal halten ca. 90cm, Tiefe 70 bis 90cm.
Bei so einen Aufbau ist es leichter ihn gleichmäßig zu durchströmen. 
Der Boden sollte konisch zur Mitte hin zulaufen. Auf dem Boden kann man entweder ein Drainagerohr legen welches an einen Spühlschacht angeschlossen wird oder aber man geht her und unterteilt den Boden in Kammern und versieht jede einzelne Kammer mit einen Schmutzablauf. Warum Kammern? Damit das Wasser nicht nur durch den Bodenbereich läuft (Wasser sucht sich immer den Leichtesten Weg) (diese Idee habe ich übrigens von jürgen b. hätte er das mal etwas früher erwähnt ich hätte es so gebaut).

Wenn man sich für gebrochenen Blähton als Substrat entscheidet muss man diesen gegen Auf/Wegschwemmen schützen. Über den Blähton ein Amirungsgewebe legen und darüber ein Kies/Lava Gemisch. Sollte man wirklich  mal etwas ändern wollen kann man so den Filter leichter ausräumen und verhindert ein Vermischen der verschiedenen Schichten.

Das mal in kürze.... So.... jetzt muss ich noch was tun. Wünsche einen schönen Warmen Samstag.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

dann habe ich was aber gaaanz falsch verstanden 
ich ging davon aus, daß die pflanzenwurzeln überschüssige nährstoffe aufnehmen und sozusagen als *nahrung* aus dem wasser nehmen.insofern eben die wasserqualität verbessern.
daher habe ich alle steine um den teich bepflanzt und in edelsplit gesetzt und im kleinen teich eine pflanzecke vor dem bachlauf eingerichtet, bei dem ebenfalls alle pflanzen nur in split gesetzt wurden.
übrigens...
ich hatte vorher in diesem bereich  schon 3 pflanzkörbe . in denen hat es vor getier nur so gewimmelt.ich stell mal bilder dazu um es zu veranschaulichen.

gruß ulla


----------



## Flash (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hmm,

also nach meinen bisherigen rechärchen spielen Pfanzen in dieser Gleichung eine nebensächlich Rolle.
Als Beispiel zietire ich aus einen sehr interesantem Beitrag zu diesem Thema:

• Die tägliche Fütterung von 100g proteinreichen Futters belastet das Wasser im Idealfall mit ca. 4,5g Stickstoff [N]. Das ist in etwa die Menge an Stickstoff, die die Fische während der Verdauung über die Kiemen und den Kot an das Wasser abgeben. 

• Trockene Pflanzenmasse hat einen Stickstoffanteil von ca. 3%. Ausgehend von den 4,5g Stickstoff aus der Fütterung und diesen 3%, müssten also täglich ca. 150g trockene Pflanzenmasse wachsen um den Stickstoff darin unterzubringen. 

• Nun sind unsere Pflanzen aber nicht trocken, sondern stehen gut im Saft; andernfalls könnten sie den anfallenden Stickstoff auch nicht verwerten. Ihr Wassergehalt beträgt etwa 95%, so dass umgerechnet 150g trockene Pflanzenmasse 3000g „lebender“ Pflanzenmasse entsprechen. 

Um also alleine die Stickstoffracht der täglichen Futtermenge von 100g mittels Pflanzenmasse wieder aus dem Wasser heraus zu bekommen, müssen die Pflanzen im und am Teich ihre Masse ebenfalls um 3000g erhöhen. Und das täglich. Anders ausgedrückt, müsste man etwa jeden vierten Tag Pflanzenmasse in der Menge eines Strohballens aus dem Teich entfernen. Auch wenn das lediglich eine „Modellrechnung“ darstellt, wobei geringe stickstoffzehrende Prozesse einiger Mikroorganismen im Teich vernachlässigt werden, so veranschaulicht es doch deutlich, dass man mit Pflanzen alleine das Aufkonzentrieren des Nitratgehaltes eines Koi-Teichs nicht verhindern kann. Aus 4,5g Stickstoff entstehen übrigens etwa 20g Nitrat !!!  

Da hier nur ein Bodenfilter Abhilfe schaffen kann würde ich so was gerne haben 

Nun da die meisten auch über Platzmangel oder besser gesagt Platz, den ich von meiner besseren Hälfte zur verfügung habe  klagen, stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich einen Bodenfilter ganz ohne Pflanzen in einem Geeignetem Behältnis z.B. 1100L Wasserfass unter die Erde ( unter der Terasse ) verbannen kann, ohne Leistungseinbußen zu bekommen?

Dazu könnte man ja entsprechende Zwangsumläfe installieren, um möglich viel Durchlauffläche zu erlangen.

Macht so was Sinn ? 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## juergen-b (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

servus andreas,



> mir die Frage ob ich einen Bodenfilter ganz ohne Pflanzen in einem Geeignetem Behältnis z.B. 1100L Wasserfass unter die Erde ( unter der Terasse ) verbannen kann, ohne Leistungseinbußen zu bekommen?




leider nein ......... erst die kombination aerob - anaerob welche wechselweise durch die pflanzenwurzeln geschaffen wird ergibt den schadstoffabbau.

deine version dürfte recht schnell versotten und ein fauliges niveau ergeben.


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hi
ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine lange verrohrung (mehrere meter)
eine anaerobe zone erzeugen könnte.
voraussetzungen wären:
der wassereinlauf müßte schon mal unter wasser statt finden, damit möglichst wenig sauerestoff in die verrohrung einfließt.
es müßten mehere kleinere schächte für die entlüftung an der oberen verrohren angebracht werden, damit sauerstoff und gase entweichen können.
ganz wichtig wäre dann die durchflussmenge...die müßte bei diesem system
so langsam wie möglich statt finden.
müßte doch gehen oder? 

obs funzt wäre ja ganz einfach fest zustellen.
einfach die sauerstoff- und nitratwerte vor und nach dem filter messen.

ist eine reine theorie von mir, 
vielleicht gebt ihr ja mal eure meinung dazu ab.


----------



## Flash (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hmm die Idee das alleien mit Verrohrung zu gestalten ist zwar nicht schlecht, dürfte aber erst nach einer min. Länge von 10m a D110 einem Volumen eines 1000l Fasses ergeben.
Um noch eine einigermaßen nidrige Fließgeschwindigkeit bei hohem Druchsatz zu bekommen wirt man natürlich versuchen den Querschnitt so groß wie möglich auszulegen, somit denke ich dass man bestimmt D200 - 300 nehemen müsste. Die Preise, die man für solche Rohre hinnlegt sind bitter hoch!

Deshalb ja mein Ansatz das in ein 1100L Fass zu packen. Gespeist über ein 200ym Bogensieb um den gröbsten Dreck schon mal vernzuhalten. Zudem könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, den Einlauf nochmals mit Filtermatten zu versehen, die man dann nach bedarf reinigen könnte.
Im Fass söllte man dann Abtrennungen so gestalten, dass das Wasser jeweils einen Bereich durchfließen muß um in den nächsten zu gelangen. Bei einer Bereichsgröße von 10cm hätte man auch 10x mehr Fläche als bei einem D110 Rohr. Alles wäre fein Kompackt.

Warum das nicht gehen sollte wie von Jürgen angesprochen kann ich so noch nicht sehen, da die angestrebete Denitrifikation nur im anaeroben Bereich statfindet. Ob und in welchem Umfang ein Sauerstoff armes Wasser in einer solchen Anordnung geschaffen werden kann ist fraglich, gleiches gilt aber auch für alle anderen Anordnungen. Jedoch hoffe ich das ich auch mit einer solchen Anordnung die kleinen Bakterienfreunde zur Nitrat-Atmung anregen kann 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hi thomas
zu deiner aussage bei #15 
lothar lässt grüßen.  




> Im Fass söllte man dann Abtrennungen so gestalten, dass das Wasser jeweils einen Bereich durchfließen muß um in den nächsten zu gelangen. Bei einer Bereichsgröße von 10cm hätte man auch 10x mehr Fläche als bei einem D110 Rohr. Alles wäre fein Kompackt.




ich denke da klebst du dir einen wolf und die trennwände mußt du auch noch besorgen und anpassen.  


ich habe mal eine seeeeeehr schöne zeichnung eingestellt wie ich es meinte

guckst du

 


also ich erkläre noch einmal:

der einlauf des wassers muß unten sein, so daß möglichst wenig o² von oben mit hinein kommt.

oben müssten sperren fürs filtermedium rein damit sich das wasser beruhigt an den entlüftungslöchern vorbei läuft und entgasen kann.
ganz wichtig wäre der wasserstand...der muß immer über den sperren liegen, damit das wasser nicht durch die sperren auf das filtermedium blätschert und 0² mit nach unten befördert.
deswegen würde ich den auslauf so legen daß der wasserstand in den oberen rohren immer ausreichend über den sperren liegt.
die verrohrung würde ich auf dn200 auslegen.
übrigens, günstige rohre findest du hier:

http://www.einecke-online.com/pages/p-kgrohre.asp

das wasser würde von meinem tf kommen, also kein schmutz würde größer wie 40µm haben und somit das filtermedium verstopfen.
die reinigung wäre simpel...einfach vorne den zugschieber öffnen und die toten
bakterien hinten heraus spülen.



> Warum das nicht gehen sollte wie von Jürgen angesprochen kann ich so noch nicht sehen, da die angestrebete Denitrifikation nur im anaeroben Bereich statfindet. Ob und in welchem Umfang ein Sauerstoff armes Wasser in einer solchen Anordnung geschaffen werden kann ist fraglich, gleiches gilt aber auch für alle anderen Anordnungen.



da liegt meiner meinung nach das hauptproblem.
messungen vom 0² ergaben bei mir eine fast gleichmäßigen wert im ganzen system. mir ist klar das ich meine werte nicht auf jeden teich angleichen kann, weil ich mein wasser stündlich einmal umwälze.
bei teichen die zb.alle 5 stunden umgewälzt werden, hat der sauerstoff natürlich wesentlich mehr zeit zu entweichen und würde andere meßergebnisse erzielen wie bei mir.
vielleicht meldet sich ja noch einmal ein bodenfilterexperte...
für mich ist der bodenfilter neuland, würde aber gerne mehr darüber erfahren.

zb. welche rolle spielen die pflanzen bei einem bodenfilter?

spielen die wircklich nur eine sekundäre rolle?

ps: meine überlegungen und planungen sind reine theorie, also nicht zum nachbau empfohlen.


----------



## juergen-b (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

wenn ich heute einen bodenfilter bauen müßte .......... sieht er so aus:

das wasser kommt über den Trommelfilter ..... geht durch eine helixkammer und teilt sich dort (mengenmäßig regelbar) 
1. direkt zur pumpenkammer
2. durch ein kleines planschbecken zum bodenfilter (beide haben einen separaten 100er bodenablauf)

die erste kammer die abgeteilt wurde, hat die aufgabe das wasser gleichmäßig zu verteilen, gleichzeitig dient sie zur aufnahme von sondereinbringungen (angedacht eisenerz zur phoshatfällung)

dann kommt die hauptkammer, welche den bodenablauf beinhaltet - dieser hat einen kontrollzugang über ein 160er rohr, der ansaugbereich wurde größzügig mit lochblech abgedeckt welches ca. 5cm freiraum zum boden hat, zusätzlich wird das lochblech mit einer schüttung aus grobem kies (16/32) geschützt.......... der gesamte boden hat ein gefälle zu diesem bodenablauf hin, was eine eventuell anfallende spülung erleichtert.

gefüllt wird das ganze mit ca. 2 000l gebrochenem blähton der größe 4-8mm welcher bis über die wasserlinie (beim betrieb) gefüllt wird ..........  eingepflantzt wird __ schilf und __ rohrkolben und solange sie noch eine chance haben andere attraktive pflanzen aus dem bestand.

geplant ist ein durchsatz von ca. 15 000l ??? der rest geht durch die direktverrohrung ......... der gesamtdurchsatz beträgt ca.
 29 000l


----------



## juergen-b (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

so sieht die gesamtanlage aus:

die rechte seite, momentan kies wird noch kpl. als holzdeck ausgebaut.

die gesamte hintere filteranlage beinhaltet ca. 10 000l.

das auf dem bild sichtbare planschbecken hat aber noch einen weiteren sinn - denn bei problemen am hauptteich, ist die hintere anlage, durch schließen von 2 zugschiebern und umstecken der pumpe von rechts nach links, volkommen autark vom hauptteich im umlauf zu betreiben - das planschbecken (4 000l) wird dann als notheimat der fische mit eingefahrenem __ filtersystem herhalten.
(.......... ist dann schon goil........ 4000l fischwasser mit eigenem tf + 500l helix + 2000l bodenfilter )

wichtig erscheint mir auch, daß jedes einzelne becken, durch aufstecken von einigen blinddeckeln, separat entleert werden kann. ......dadurch ist bei evnt. reparaturarbeiten bzw. wartungsarbeiten immer nur eine teilmenge wasser abzulassen.

und zu guter letzt .......... die sammelkammer aller schmutzablässe, diese hat eine bodenversickerung ......... wird diese überfordert pumpt eine schmutzwasserpumpe zum abwasserkanal.


WICHTIG in diesem zusammenhang ist auch daß die schmutzwasserpumpe einen eigenen aus+einschalter hat, sollte bei wiedrigen umständen mal ein zugschieber undicht werden, füllt sich lediglich die schmutzkammer und gut ist ......... würde sich zu diesem zeitpunkt aber gleichzeitig über ihren schwimmerschalter die pumpe aktivieren, könnte es große teile des gesamten teichvolumens ins abwasser pumpen - deshalb pumpe NUR bei anwesenheit zuschalten !!!!

(eine kleine zukunftsvorstellung von mir ist all diese zugschieber hydraulisch zu betätigen - prototyp existiert bereits )


----------



## Flash (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Nett! Gelungene Arbeit!

Bitte auch Bilder des sys bei Vertigstellung schicken!


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

mensch....dicker
du überrascht mich immer wieder. 

sieht irgendwie aus wie waterworld.  



> die rechte seite, momentan kies wird noch kpl. als holzdeck ausgebaut.


das wird bestimmt 1a aussehen.

wenn man sich deine filter und technik anschaut, kann man schon ein bissi neidisch werden jürgen. 
aber ich arbeite ja auch ständig an verbesserungen an meinem teich.:smoki



> (eine kleine zukunftsvorstellung von mir ist all diese zugschieber hydraulisch zu betätigen - prototyp existiert bereits )



da schließe ich mich mal der meinung von deinem nachbarn an.

völlig:crazy


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo Jürgen,

mensch, das sieht nach einer richtigen Meisterleistung aus! 

Nur eines:


> (eine kleine zukunftsvorstellung von mir ist all diese zugschieber hydraulisch zu betätigen - prototyp existiert bereits )



Willst du die Schieber wirklich hydraulisch bewegen. Ich hab da son bisschen bedenken wegen Öl und Wasser ... irgendwie harmoniert das nicht wirklich zusammen.  
Würde lieber pneumatische oder elektrische verwenden.


----------



## juergen-b (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hy frank,

mönsch   ..



> Willst du die Schieber wirklich hydraulisch bewegen. Ich hab da son bisschen bedenken wegen Öl und Wasser ... irgendwie harmoniert das nicht wirklich zusammen.
> Würde lieber pneumatische oder elektrische verwenden



das einzige was ich im garten im überfluss habe ist wasser ..... in den becken und in der leitung ............ also nehmen wir für alles wasser ....... hat 6bar druck , ist schon erzeugt und muß nur noch der hahn auf und zu gemacht werden   

ach ja ........ wenn schon, dann posen wir noch einwenig weiter .......... auch die schweren bankirai deckel werden irgendwann mit wasser auf und zu gehen .......... auch dieser prototyp existier bereits ............ was fehlt ist die zeit und noch ein wenig materialrecherche (die zylinder baue ich mir selbst - bei der hubhöhe sind käufliche in v2a unbezahlbar, zumindest für mich )


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hi

also ich drücke dir natürlich die daumen, das alles nach deinen vortsellungen funzt jürgen. 
wenn du halt nicht weiter kommst, oder was nicht klappt, kannst da ja mal bei mir anklopfen....ich helfe dir natürlich gerne 

jetzt aber zurück zu thema...
kannst mir mal die o² werte vor und nach deinem bodenfilter geben?:beeten 
würden mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Platin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo Jürgen(-b)!

Nicht schlecht Dein kleines Flüsschen  

Wie hast Du den Bodenfilter wasserdicht bekommen, hast ja nicht mit Folie gearbeitet?


----------



## juergen-b (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hy jürgen,



> kannst mir mal die o² werte vor und nach deinem bodenfilter geben?
> würden mich sehr interessieren.
> __________________
> gruß
> jürgen



wie üblich ..... einfach zu schnell  

ich muß erst mal in ´nächster zeit 300km fahren um mir meine 2000l granulat bei liapor zu holen .......... momentan ist das becken so leer wie auf den fotos ersichtlich ............ jo ....... und dann muß er einlaufen ........ und dann mess ich dir natürlich  


@ thorsten

das ist "impermax" flüssigfolie .......... recht neu auf dem markt und ich spiel versuchskaninchen :?


----------



## Thomas3619 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo Jürgen,

Klasse Anlage. Sieht super aus. Das Material , was Du noch holen willst ist Blähton nehme ich mal an? 
Habe in einem Beitrag gelesen, dass man diesen immer mal wechseln muss, damit keine schädlichen Stoffe entstehen - also einmal im Jahr. Hast Du Dich darüber mal informiert??
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## juergen-b (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

servus thomas,



> Habe in einem Beitrag gelesen, dass man diesen immer mal wechseln muss, damit keine schädlichen Stoffe entstehen - also einmal im Jahr. Hast Du Dich darüber mal informiert??



ja es ist gebrochener blähton ....... aber den mußt du (nie) wechseln !!!

....... ich denke du verwechselst dies mit zeolith, welches nach sättigung regeneriert werden muß.


----------



## Platin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich denke mal Thomas meint diesen Beitrag:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4041

Was nun richtig ist 

Ich schwanke für meinen Bodenfilter noch zwischen Blähton und Lavabruch.


----------



## juergen-b (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hy,

rainer hat keinen gebrochenen blähton verwendet ..... desweiteren sollte der filter aerob als nitrifikationsfilter arbeiten und zu guter letzt war er nicht bepflantzt.

sprich - dieser filter war ein versuch einer anderen filterart, als sie für einen bodenfilter bestimmt ist und kann deshalb nicht verglichen werden.


----------



## Heiko H. (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hi Thorsten,

ich habe mich vor etwas mehr als einen Jahr für Blähton entschieden und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden damit.
Einzig die Pflanzen muss ich mal ausdünnen, die wachsen darin wie hulle.


----------



## Platin (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo!

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!!!

Ich habe mich für den Blähton entschieden. 
Habe aber dazu noch eine Frage:
Mein Baustoffhändler hat zwar Blähton in Säcken vorrätig, aber als Trockenschüttung von der Firma Maxit.

Ist dieser Blähton geeignet für einen Bodenfilter? 
(Der Aufdruck Trockenschüttung macht mich noch etwas stutzig. )


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo Thorsten,

ist das "Zeug" denn "gebrochener Blähton"?


----------



## Platin (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo Annett!

Ich habe mich mal auf der Homepage dieser Firma schlau gemacht, dort steht unter Teilchenform: _rund und gebrochen_.

Verstehe ich richtig, dass gebrochener Blähton zur Filterung besser geeignet ist als "normaler"? (größere Ansiedlungsfläche,...)


Alternativ hab ich auf der Homepage "Winterstreu" (aus reinem Blähton) gefunden, Teilchenform: _gebrochen_. 
Aber ob ich Winterstreu zu dieser Jahreszeit noch bekomme... müsste ich nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hi,

bebrochener Blähton sollte es sein.
Dies ist wegen der besiedelbaren Oberfläche von Bedeutung.

Ich habe meinen hier her:

http://www.hydrothissen.de/


----------



## juergen-b (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hy,

ich werde mein granulat nächste woche hier holen: 

http://www.liapor.com/de/gaertner.php?n=0101


----------



## p3ox (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt auch ne frage zum Pflanzenfilter, hab mir zwar sehr viel durchgelesen, aber doch noch spezielle Fragen!

Ich habe vor mir einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen, auf den beiden Fotos sieht man den derzeitigen Zustand und das, wie ich es mir vorstelle! Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

 1. da es bei mir nicht möglich (optik) ist einen langen und schmalen Filter zu bauen,
    dachte ich, dass es evtl. auch so geht wie ich das eingezeichnet habe,also 
    ca. 3x3m, oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?

 2. ich würde den Filter etwa 40cm hoch mauern, damit das Wasser nach dem 
    Pflanzenfilter über einen Wasserfall in den Teich laufen kann. Wie tief muss 
    ich dann noch graben? auf etwa 1,0m ?

 3. Wie mach ich das am besten mit der Durchströmung? Wassereinlauf vom 
    3-Kammer-Filter von unten oder oben in den Pflanzenfilter? (siehe Skizze)

 4. Wäre es sinnvoll, den Pflanzenfilter in verschiedene Kammern zu unterteilen?
    Der 3-Kammer-Filter ist drucklos, kann es sein, dass dieser überläuft?

Sehr viele Fragen und sehr viel Text, aber ich möchte beim Bau so wenig wie möglich falsch machen, damit der Pflanzenfilter beim evtl. nächsten Teichumbau nicht geändert werden muss! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben.

Die Kammerbegrenzung darf natürlich nicht über die Oberkante des Filter gehen, sonst läuft er ja über. 

LG, Basti


----------



## karsten. (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

gibt´s schon  


vom Prinzip  

ich denke heute , es ist wichtig entweder ganz groß oder so zu bauen ,
dass man die Pflanzen alle paar Jahre aufnehmen kann.

meine __ Iris..e  hatten sich ganz schon breit gemacht und ihren Wurzelhals schon weit aus dem Substrat gedrückt . 

Rückspülen oder Schlamm waren bei mir eher kein Thema 
beim nächsten Mal würde ich mindestens 60 cm Substrat vorsehen
und
wieder Lava nehmen  

  

mfG


----------



## Tannitümpel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo,
na das ist ja eine geballte Ladung an Wissen hier.... 
Ich bin schon ganz schwindelig..... .....und hab da mal ne Frage:

Also: Wir wollen einen Teich (9*7m, tiefste Stelle 1,20m) mit Bachläufen und Pflanzenfiltern. 
Ehemalige Nachbarn haben sich eine Teichlandschaft gebaut, sprich: Teich- Bachlauf-kleiner Wasserfall-Teich-Bachlauf-Teich. Das zieht sich übers ganze Grundstück und ist alles ebenerdig (bis auf den Wasserfall). Diese Teichlandschaft existiert schon seit 7 Jahren und die haben stetig klares Wasser. Die Goldfische können von Teich zu Teich über die Bachläufe schwimmen.Alles ist wunderschön bepflanzt am Ufer und im Wasser(Pflanzzonen zur Filterung).
Nach der Aussage des Nachbarn ist keine weitere Technik vorhanden bis auf ein Wasserspiel und die Pumpe für den Wasserfall. Das immer klares Wasser in dieser Teichlandschaft ist haben sie nach eigener Aussage den Bachläufen zu verdanken. (Die Bachläufe liegen voll mit verschieden großen 
Kieseln und Findlingen...diese werden täglich "abgesucht" und von größeren Partikeln befreit)
Wird das Wasser dadurch echt so klar?

Ja....  und nun hab ich gedacht das ich in meinem zukünftigen Teich auch durch Bachläufe und Pflanzzonen klares Wasser erzielen kann. Ich habe gedacht das diese vielen Pflanzzonen= Pflanzfilter sind. 
Nachdem ich mich hier durchgelesen hab, ist es wohl so, das Pflanzenfilter dann doch was ganz anderes sind als ich gedacht habe...und eine bestimmte Bauweise brauchen. Oder geht das auch einfacher?


----------



## p3ox (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hallo, 

also ich hab jetzt nochmal die Frage bezüglich der richtigen Tiefe für einen Bodenfilter! Wenn ich jetzt etwa eine Fläche von 6m² für den Bodenfilter veranschlage und ich ihn auf 1m Tiefe auslege, hat der ja ein Volumen von 6m³, was ich für stark übertrieben halte, oder irre ich mich? Würde mich freuen, wenn mir noch jemand sagen könnte, wie tief ich den Bodenfilter anlegen soll. 
Und wie wird bei so nem großen Bodenfilter dann auch gewährleistet, dass überall auch Wasser hinkommt, das kann ich doch nur über ein System mit einzelnen Kammern gewährleisten, oder?
Ich verstehs nicht so ganz.... schon wieder soviel Text 

LG, Basti


----------



## juergen-b (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hy,

der eine oder andere wollte ja den fertigen bodenfilter noch sehen:

momentan habe ich mit der durchlaufmenge noch einwenig probleme - aber die ursachen sind bekannt und ohne viel aufwand zu korrigieren.


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

wow jürgen 
sieht echt geil aus. 
wie lange ist der jetzt eigentlich geworden und was für ein volumen hat er?
kann man auf dem bild schlecht abschätzen.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hy,
> 
> der eine oder andere wollte ja den fertigen bodenfilter noch sehen:



Hallo Jürgen,

sieht sehr gelungen aus - soweit ich das beurteilen kann. 

Technische Laienfrage am Rande: Womit reinigt man den Pinsel nach der Verwendung der Impermax-Flüssigfolie???? (Will nämlich meine Zinkwanne damit auspinseln...)


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hi,

meine Frage hat sich erledigt. Ganz einfach Terpentinersatz tut es. Man muss nicht das vom Hersteller angebotene Zeug für teuer Geld kaufen.


----------



## unicorn (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*



Tannitümpel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> na das ist ja eine geballte Ladung an Wissen hier....
> Ich bin schon ganz schwindelig..... .....und hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...



schade dass hierauf bis heute keine Antwort kam :-(


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Hi Manuela,
Du hast zwar Recht, doch kann man im Forum hier viel 'drüber lesen.  Das Wasser sollte einen "Standard"-Bodenfilter in min. 15 min durchlaufen, damit es sauerstofffrei wird, und ein merklicher Nitratabbau stattfinden kann. Wenn vor dem Bodenfilter eine unbelüftete Filtertonne o. a. steht, dann kann man das hinzuaddieren. Als nächstes läuft das Wasser an einer Oberfläche langsamer als durch einen freien Querschnitt - deshalb die Tipps mit Lava/Blähton, die für einen Teil des Wassers die Verweilzeit erhöhen, und damit die Effektivität des Filters. Ebenso spielen die Pflanzen eine Rolle (deren Wurzeln transportieren alle möglichen Stoffe nach oben und unten).
Konstruktionen von Bodenfiltern, in denen das Wasser mehrfach zwangsweise bis zur Oberfläche gedrückt wird, sind sicher nicht so gut (Barrieren zur Verlängerung der Verweilzeit min. 10 cm unterhalb Wasserspiegel).
Bedingt durch die Bauhöhe und die Verweilzeit bei einer gewissen Wasserdurchlaufmenge (Querschnitt*Weglänge=unterirdisches Filtervolumen, für eine Grobabschätzung einfach mit 1,3 - 2 multiplizieren) kommt man so zu recht großen Filtern. Wenn man das reduzieren will, hilft nur eine __ Hel-X- oder Kaldness-Tonne, oder ein bead-Filter wie bei einem der Jürgens (wenn die Nitrat abbauen soll, parallel mit ~10 l/min betreiben bei 200-500 Liter Eigenvolumen).
Ich hoffe, das waren in Kurzform Gedanken zur Auslegung Bodenfilter bzw. Nitratabbau.
Der Vorteil eines solchen Filters ist freilich die Optik, und eine gewisse Anpassungsfähigkeit (über Anlage einer geschickten Wasserführung z. B. wie bei Karsten, oder das Weglassen einer selbigen kann man verschiedene Leistungen realisieren - mach' das mal mit einer Filtertonne).


----------



## Scheiteldelle (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

also zum Thema verschlammung der Bodenfilter:
habe am Wochenende mal mit einer Taschenlampe durch meine Trennscheibe aus Plexiglas geleuchtet. 8 Wochen in Betrieb und nicht ein kleiner Hauch von Schlamm zu sehen. Nun ist das noch nicht lange aber bei einer Fehlkonstuktion hätte sich ja schon etwas ansammeln können. Mal weiter abwarten.
CU Scheitel


----------



## robsig12 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

Naja 8 Wochen ist schon eine kurze Zeit. Bitte berichte im Herbst noch einmal, wie es aussieht.

Ich plane für meinen nächsten Umbau im Frühjahr 2010 auch so einen Bodenfilter mit Pflanzen zu bauen, und möchte keine Fehler machen.

Mir geht es dann aber rein um den Nitratabbau.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

klar mache ich, dann auch gerne mit Fotos.
Nitrit liegt jetzt bei 0,0. Funktioniert also.


----------



## holly1357 (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wenn ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste*

hi,
@ scheiteldelle


was mich interessiert, wäre der bodenfilter hinter der hecke..... hast du da bilder  vom bau gemacht, mich würde die HolzUK interessieren, wie du es versteift hast, das sie nicht auseinander gedrückt wird.

gruß holly


----------

